# Yellow Cedar dust



## JBecker (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am carving a piece of yellow cedar and soon will be down to the finishing part. I heard the dust was toxic. Does anyone know off hand if it is toxic?

If anyone has any information regading which wood dusts are toxic that would be great.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I've used a lot of Y. Cedar. It's an unparalleled boat building wood. One of the things that make it so good is the rot resistance that both Yellow and Western Red Cedar get from the oils they come with. These oils can be a problem for allergies and asthma. Some people have trouble with slivers as well especially with Western Red Cedar.
That said there is nothing like the smell of yellow cedar, especially coming out of a planer.


----------



## Dandog (Oct 21, 2010)

how about some pic's? I have never seen it.good info shipwright.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

If in doubt, wear a respirator. A lot of people have allergies to different wood. Personally, I have problems with mesquite. Be careful and have fun.


----------



## Harry_Ch (Jan 27, 2011)

Found a website that will answer your question about wood. Wood Database list a variety of woods and their working charecteristics. Have to keep looking for your specific wood, as they do not have a easy search feature. Hope others here find it usefull for them too.

www.wood-database.com


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

All wood dust is bad for your lungs. I have used a North 7700 series half face mask for years.


----------



## JBecker (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi everone, thanks for all your replies. I'll check out the website to see if it has any info on yellow cedar. It sure is a nice wood. I can see why it would make a beautiful boat, it finishes up so beautiful. It turns a darker color when left unfinished. I too love the smell. 
Thanks for your good advice on the face masks. It is good to use a respirator when sanding no matter what kind of wood it is. I heard that the dust never leaves your lungs.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Cedar is one of the few woods I wear a respirator while working. If I don't I will hack up gross stuff and have trouble breathing for days.
I know, I should be more careful about breathing saw dust. With all the toxins I've inhaled with my twenty plus year smoking habit on top of all the asbestos I pulled in over the years from brake work back before we knew it was bad for us, I don't worry too much about wood unless I have problems with a certain species.


----------

